# Introducing new cichlids



## sixcichlid (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a 125g tank that had 6 Electric Blue (ahli) cichlids. I had a problem after I hired someone to clean my tank and I am down to 1 big 8" guy. I am looking to restock but everything I read suggests that the fish need to be the same size. I found one place that has 5-6 inch ahlis and 5-6 inch electric yellows. I have read that although these species technically don't get along, a lot of people have had luck. 

I'm wondering if that would be ok and if so, how many should I put in of each? The six got along ok other than a few games of tag but I don't know if maybe I should put more in this time or keep it around 6 if they are going to be that big. Out of curiousity, is it ok 2 put 2" fish in with one that is as big as 8"? I thought maybe since the little ones would be faster and would have more places to hide, but they can't run forever.

Thanks!


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you haven't gotten the big ones yet you could put the small guys in first for a few weeks so they can find their hiding spots


----------

